# Graphics Contest #44 Wicket--**** Winner Declared ****



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awesome Entries of handsome Wicket! Voting is going to be tough!

Voting is open until Friday October 26th at midnight EDT.

Entry #1










Entry #2










Entry #3










Entry #4










Entry #5










Entry #6










Entry #7


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

No fair, they are all good. Hard to pick the best. Great job to all.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

This is the best group of entries I've seen in a while -- it was really hard to choose!!! Great work, everyone


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The caption on #4 is a hoot. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree! These are really good.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Really great graphics, it was hard for me to choose


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We have a winner! Congrats Victoria (Horseplaypen)!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great job, Victoria! :thumb


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats! this was a great contest, they were all so good!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm glad so many people entered this contest - hopefully the turnout will be even higher in the next one, which I will be posting asap!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Victoria, congrats also from me! You had a beautiful entry - as also all the others!
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congratulations Victoria!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know these are from a couple months ago...
My first peek.
WOW...what a contest. They are all really good!
I dont know how I could have decided who to vote for.


----------

